# red chery shrimp versus red tail shark



## kaboke (Dec 7, 2006)

hi i am new in the fish keeping busines for the moment i have a 
29g bowfront with 3 tiger barbs and 1 red tail shark i would like to add some red chery shrimp in my tank is that possible  

i think i fell in love with this little shrimp


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi kaboke, welcome to the Planted Tank!

Both the "shark" and the Tiger barbs will welcome Cherry shrimp as a healthy meal.

Have a look at this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/26328-shrimp-safe-list-there-list-shrimp.html


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Tiger barbs will suck them down for sure. I have a rainbow shark that doesn't mess with the shrimp at all.


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

The RTS wont bother the shrimp, I have a large one.


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

I tried ghost shrimp in with my tiger barbs ONCE, lol. There like mini piranhas. My logic was that if they could make it to the ground they could hide. No dice, not a single one out of 20 made it to the ground. They just swarmed and made a game of it. Lesson learned, no small aquatic creaters with the barbs.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 2, 2006)

I've got a tank that has large clown loaches and cherry barbs in it. They never ate the ghost shrimp I bought them a long time ago for food and the shrimp are still there. So I decided that cherries would be safe too. I put in half a dozen and never saw them again.

Luckly, I have a nice breeding population and always have a supply of cherries, but I sure would have been upset if I bought a new batch only to have them wind up as fish food.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Yucca, if you like shrimp, try getting a filter feeder shrimp that grow 2-4".
(vampire, bamboo aka wood, lace)
if your tank is heavily planted you might get away with a few
amano's but only if they are already nearly and inch or more.


----------

